# Why we love ***** even though they drive us insane....



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

YouTube - Sleepy Raccoon - Oska


Need I say anymore?




P.S Dunno how to embed it....can anyone advise?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

He's lovely bless him, looks like butter wouldn't melt ....but we know different!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hahaha oh yes we do indeed lol


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless his little cotton socks! he looks lovely


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww mummies boy


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cute 



kellystewart said:


> P.S Dunno how to embed it....can anyone advise?


Just use the Youtube tags, like this

[ youtube ]7Aj1mss0n4U[ /youtube]

But without the spaces


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Such a cutie! and that is sooo true! )


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

wyot really wants my scrunchie in my hair he has tried to turn hair dresser to get it lol


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

There is a photo on facebook of sallie's anoushka trying to pull my scrunchie out when she was a wee wittle coonie.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nix said:


> There is a photo on facebook of sallie's anoushka trying to pull my scrunchie out when she was a wee wittle coonie.


 
thing is once he has got it out he aint interested in it anymore :lol2: i think he really does wanna be a hair dresser :lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Wonder what it is about baubles and scrunchies they love so much lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> Wonder what it is about baubles and scrunchies they love so much lol


 
does oksa pinch yours as well kelly :lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

oh yes he sure does...steals everything really likes pens and anything in my pockets!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> oh yes he sure does...steals everything really likes pens and anything in my pockets!


 
yes i have had a few pens die a death at the hands of wyot lol he is the same you can always tell when they are gonna go on the pinch they give that shadey look with head down low an roll their hands together :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lewis is currently amusing himself by throwing beany teds and wyot is grabbing them an shaking them an running about like a loony then throwing them back to be thrown again lol


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*bad chosen thread title*

I know you mean racoons but I would have chosen a better title than why do we love ***** I am suprised somebody aint acused of being in the kkk yet!!! :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

baldym said:


> I know you mean racoons but I would have chosen a better title than why do we love ***** I am suprised somebody aint acused of being in the kkk yet!!! :gasp:


 
but we are using the word about an animal not a person.....so i see no reason why anyone should take offence to us refering to our raccoons as ***** lol


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww great vid


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

baldym said:


> I know you mean racoons but I would have chosen a better title than why do we love ***** I am suprised somebody aint acused of being in the kkk yet!!! :gasp:


This is an animal related forum for one and there is a video of a raccoon....raccoon's are often colloquially called '*****. To take it any other way is ridiculous.


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Love this video!!

I have subscribed to you on Youtube. I love Huskies and Racoons, double the fun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Love this video!!
> 
> I have subscribed to you on Youtube. I love Huskies and Racoons, double the fun


huskies an raccoons are a perfect combo :2thumb::lol2:

i have huskies and a **** too :lol2:


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> huskies an raccoons are a perfect combo :2thumb::lol2:
> 
> i have huskies and a **** too :lol2:


Regards to my thread "Raccoons Vs Fennec Fox" I may end up the same, owning a Raccoon and Husky or 2...  he he


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Regards to my thread "Raccoons Vs Fennec Fox" I may end up the same, owning a Raccoon and Husky or 2...  he he


 
your like me an kelly then love the challenge of stubborn animals :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> your like me an kelly then love the challenge of stubborn animals :2thumb::lol2:


Probably because I'm very stubborn myself and accept anything as a challenge!! :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Probably because I'm very stubborn myself and accept anything as a challenge!! :no1:


yups couldnt agree with you more :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooooh! 

All you lovely stubborn wenches, lol!


Davetheunstubbornmale.
Lol. x


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hahaha Dave....watch it 3 vs 1 

But yes all my animals are stubborn so and so's...but on the flip side also very interlligent and won't do anything unless they see the point or even want to.

I have 2 huskies and 2 huskamutes so busy household


----------

